# sms1 microphone



## håkan (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello
Do somebody how much the sms1 microphone needs in power.
i whant to use it on another program to messure my speaker.
// Hakan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

By "microphone needs in power," do you mean phantom power? That would be supplied by the pre amp the mic is plugged into - has nothing to do with the measurement program you might be using.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That mic is likely just a Behringer ECM8000. At least the one that I used a while back appeared to be. The standard phantom supply on your mixer or mic preamp should be all you need.


----------

